# Columbus, GA Raft Carnage



## bobela4 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! That was amazing.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

That was pure awesome.

Gotta love warm water and a big pool.


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

That looks like too fun of a rapid.


----------



## gbmaz (Oct 7, 2007)

Watching that I wanted to yell "High side y'all! High side!"


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah it is a cool.place, those old red brick mills are being turned into lofts and the hipsster section of downtown is behind them, awesome crib for a boater (or anyone) ...it went from half the water in that video to double the amount in about 1/2 hour or less when I was there...different. sort of 'playpark ', semi creeky mutidtop slots (but low gradient) low., not just single tongue and hole,and huge waves /holes high...construction by mills and in river complicates park and play..you could do a run from the dam or paddle up to the spot in thee video from the Alabama side ..at real high there were little waterfalls (5') on the river right of that spot in the vid...to see kayaks playing that wave (?) at high water youtube Cutbait rapid Columbus whitewater park ...there was a really big wave in the left channel in front of the mill also...it was raining hard and windy as hell when I left, must have gotten ridiculously massive.....I 'd like to go back med high on a nice day....


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

That was great. Love the last guy getting through backwards.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

LOL... awesome!

A lot of great flips, but the first one at about 1:10 looked vaguely painful the way the last guy was whipped off of there!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Carnage really isn't carnage unless your beer is at risk. The hell were they thinking, getting on without a beer or 20...................


----------

